# Traynor amplifier noise (AGAIN!)



## Eggman65 (Aug 28, 2019)

Has anyone had this issue?
YGL1 Noise 1
YGL1 Noise 2
I had a YGL2 that did the same thing, but was repaired by the shop from which I purchased it (used).

This YGL1 was barely used, yet makes a lot of the same crackle-hiss-fuzz noises. It's really put me off Traynor amplifiers to be honest. I want to support local manufacturers but Traynor needs to do better.

The tubes are newer JJ 12AX7s and Ruby Tubes EL84s.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

dirty tube sockets are a good possibility.

a new, or newer, tube(s), no matter how expensive, can be faulty; always look to tubes first for amp faults(says me)...

you have another nice quiet amp so take out its tubes and swap them and listen for results...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't notice that with my YGL1, though I haven't used it in a while.

It was always used in a band context, so I might not have noticed either.
Mine is still running its original tubes too.

It's always worth the effort to swap tubes to see if the clears it up, and/or shoot some deoxit in the sockets while you're at it.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

FO NOT USE WD40!

a lesson learned...rubbing alcohol 99% can get that crap off the tube pins 

buy some proper contact cleaner..


----------



## Eggman65 (Aug 28, 2019)

I've checked the tubes and sockets, both clean as a whistle. This seems to be a deeper issue, unfortunately.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

one of the resident experts will be along shortly, i am sure, to address this ...


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I've heard noise 2 with JJ 12AX7's before.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Eggman65 said:


> I've checked the tubes and sockets, both clean as a whistle. This seems to be a deeper issue, unfortunately.


Even new tubes can be bad, rarely, but it happens.
Swapping those out and checking them should be the first move.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Like the others said, trying known good tubes should be the first move. They are in sockets for a reason. If you are not geared up for diy repairs, tube replacement is about the only thing you can try before taking the amp to a repair shop.
Tubes can be bad or noisy right out of the box new. Or they can go that way after a few days, months, years, whatever. 
Noise or defects in tubes is pretty random, and often does not relate to their age.


----------

